# متى  اقتنعت المراة بأنها كيانٌ مُستَقِل عن رجلها



## amselim (2 سبتمبر 2010)

عندما ذهب الشيطان للمرأة فى الجنة، فهي الإناء الأضعف والأسهل في الغواية، واستغل أنها كانت بمفردها بعيدة عن رجلها، وأنها كانت بجوار الشجرة المَنهي عنها، وكان ذلك في صالح المُجرِّب، وكان صوته وكلامه عذبًا رقيقًا حتى لا تنفر منه أو تخاف.  وقد جاء كالصديق الودود، وتعامل مع المرأة كشخصية مُستقلّة عن رجلها مُستخدِمًا صيغة المُثنَّى، إذ أراد إشعارها أنها كيانٌ منفصل، له اعتباره وقيمته الذاتية بدون الرجل.







بدأ الحوار مع المرأة بسؤال الحيَّة: «أحقًا قال الله لا تأكلا من كل شجر الجنَّة؟».  وهذا السؤال يُظهر مُنتهَى التعاطف والشفقة، ويتضمَّن الاندهاش والتعجب من القسوة والتعسُّف من جانب الله، والقيود المفروضة عليهما، مُمَثَّلة في المنع والحرمان.  وكأن الحيَّة على رأس كل المخلوقات تشعر بحجم الظلم الذي وقع على الإنسان دون سائر الخليقة؛ فأيُّ الكائنات مُنِع قسرًا من شيء، وهُدِّدَ بالموت إذا عصي؟!  هذا لم يحدث سوى مع الإنسان المسكين.  وكيف وهو تاج الخليقة ورأسها، يُحرَم من الحرية، ويعيش عبدًا خاضعًا لسلطان أقوى يتحكَّم فيه؟  وما قيمة كل الأشجار وكل العطايا والامتيازات بعد أن سلبهما الحرية؟  وكيف لا يحترم ذكاءهما وقدرتهما على الاختيار واتخاذ القرار؟  وما معنى هذه القيود: افعل ولا تفعل؟
وفي الإنسان ميلٌ للتحرر ورفض الخضوع للسلاطين، ويعتبر الحرية أهم من الطعام والشراب.  وبالأسف قد أساء فهم واستخدام الحرية؛ فصيَّرها فرصةً للجسد، وسُترةً للشَّر، ومجالاً للتمرد على الله.
وقد أوحى الشيطان للإنسان أن هذه الشجرة المَنهي عنها هي أهم شيء في الجنَّة بأسرها، وهي مركز الجنَّة، حتى إن المرأة أشارت إليها باعتبارها «في وسط الجنَّة».  مع أن الشجرة التي فعلاً في وسط الجنَّة، «فردوس الله»، هي «شجرة الحياة»، ولم يُمنَع الإنسان منها، وهي ترمز إلى شخص المسيح.
وعندما عمَّق الشيطان في كيان المرأة الشعور بالمنع والحرمان، فقد ألهب فيها الرغبة للأكل والعصيان.  ودائمًا الممنوع مرغوب، و«المياه المسروقة حلوة، وخبز الخفية لذيذ» (أمثال9: 17).  والطبيعة الفاسدة في كيان الإنسان لا تقنع بكل عطايا الله المشروعة، وإنما ترغب في امتلاك الممنوع وتتلذَّذ بفعل ما هو مَنهي عنه.
كان السهم الأول الذي وجَّهه العدو للمرأة في صورة “تشكيك”، فقال: «أحقًا قال الله؟».  فقد شَكَّك في صدق الأقوال وصحتها، وما إذا كان الله قد تكلَّم أصلاً.  كما شَكَّك في صلاح الله ومحبته للإنسان، وفي بره وعدله، وفي بواعثه وأغراضه ونواياه.  وإلى يومنا هذا يستخدم ذات الأسلوب بطرق مختلفة مع البشر، وكثيرًا ما يهاجم كلمة الله مُشَكِّكًا في صحتها، ومُقنعًا الشباب أنها أفكارٌ قديمة لا تناسب العصر الذي نعيش فيه.  وكثيرًا ما يُشكِّك في صلاح الله عندما يسمح للمؤمن بتجارب متنوعة.  ويُشكِّك أيضًا في القضاء المرتبط بالتعدِّي.
«أحقًا قال الله: لا تأكلا من كل شجر الجنَّة؟».  إن الشيطان هو الكذَّاب وأبو الكذَّاب، وأردأ أنواع الكذب عندما يذكر نصف الحقيقة ويحذف نصفها الآخر بمكر.  وبالتأكيد أنه كان يعرف ولا يجهل نَصَّ العبارات التي قالها الرب الإله لآدم وهي: «من جميع شجر الجنَّة تأكل أكلاً، وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشَّر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتًا تموت» (تكوين2: 16،17).  لكن العدو حذف من العبارة وحوَّر فيها، وصاغها بالشكل الذي يخدم أغراضه.  وكان هدفه الأول أن يُصوِّر الله كمُستبد يتحكَّم في خلائقه.  وطالما كان الله بهذه الصورة فكيف يتلذَّذ الإنسان بالعلاقة الحميمة معه، ويسعد بالشركة والتواصل والحديث معه؟  وكيف يثق فيه ويطمئن له؟  وكيف يشتاق إليه كل صباح؟  وما هي المُتعة في طاعة هذا الإله والخضوع له؟
لقد زرع بذار السم ليُفسد العلاقة بين الإنسان والله، ويُشوِّه صورة الله في نظر الإنسان، وكل الخير الذي عمله الله لإسعاده.  واجتهد ليجعل الإنسان يرى الأمور بالمنظور المغلوط، وهو عكس ما قصده الله تمامًا.  وسعى لكي تتولَّد في الإنسان مشاعر سلبية نحو الله، فيشكّ في محبته ودوافعه وصدق أقواله، فلا يعود يحبه ويطيعه بسرور كما كان، ولا يُسَر ويستريح للاقتراب منه، بل على العكس يفكِّر في الاستقلال عنه، والبحث عن الذات، والرغبة في العصيان وكسر الوصية.
كل هذا نراه في أول عبارة نطق بها الشيطان للإنسان في الجنَّة.  فهل أحدثت هذا التأثير المُدمِّر وحققت هذه النتائج الخطيرة؟  هذا ما ظهر في رد المرأة على الحيَّة.  فنراها قد تلقَّنت الطُعم فعلاً، وقد أصاب السهم الكبد.  فقالت: «من ثمر شجر الجنَّة نأكل، وأما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنَّة فقال الله: لا تأكلا منه ولا تمسَّاه لئلا تموتا» (تكوين3: 2، 3).  فقد ردَّت في صيغة المُثنَّى إذ اقتنعت أنها كيانٌ مُستَقِل عن رجلها، ولم تُبدِ أيَّة غرابة أو خوف عندما سمعت حيوانًا يتكلَّم، ولم تُسرع لتُخبر آدم بما حدث، بل اندمجت في الحديث بتلقائيَّة تامة.  وفي ردِّها ظهر أنها بدأت تتشكَّك فعلاً في صدق أقوال الله ودقَّتها، فحذفت منها، وأضافت إليها، وحوَّرت فيها.  فقد حذفت كلمة “جميع”، «من جميع شجر الجنَّة...»، والتي تُبرهن على الحب والصلاح الإلهي، وحذفت كلمة “أكلاً”؛ أي تأكل بحريتك.  وأضافت كلمة “ولا تمسَّاه”، والتي تدل على التعسُّف الإلهي.  وحوَّرت عبارة «موتًا تموت» إلى “لئلا تموتا”، والتي تُظهر التشكُّك في صدق أقوال الله وبره وأحكامه العادلة.
ليت آذاننا تتدرَّب على سماع صوت الرب، وتحترم أقواله الحيَّة، وتتجاوب معها، وترفض كل الأصوات الأخرى التي مصدرها الحيَّة الخادعة الكاذبة التي تقود للشكوك والسقوط.​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## amselim (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكر مروركم الكريم

*الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## amselim (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكر مروركم الكريم

*الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## amselim (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر روز

الرب يباركك


----------



## losivertheprince (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح

اخى العزيز amselim موضوعك جميل وهضيف بس شوية رتوش صغيرة وان كانت لاتقل من القيمة الممتازة لموضوع سيادتك :**
المرأة ليست كائناً ضعيفاً ولا ولكنها كائن يحكم بالمشاعر وهى كنز لطالمه تمناه الكثيرين فرقةو القلب سلاح للمرأة اعطاها إياه الله ...
ولكن بالاتحاد بين الرجل فى الحكم ببعض الامور والمرأة فى الحكم بطريقتها فى أمور أخرى  وإدخال يد الله فى الحياة بشكل عام ستجد أسرة صغيرة على المستوى الصغير ومجتمع مستنير على المستوى الكبير والواسع .
الشيطان كذب أول كذبة فى التاريخ عندما سألها 
 "أحقاً قال الله لاتأكلوا" 
فى حين أنه كان يعرف وهكذا يدخل الشيطان فهو فقط يطرح ما يسمية بالمشكلة ولكنها ليست بالمشكلة ولكنه يعمل بالمبدأ النابليونى :
 "فرق تسد"
وهو يفرق جيداً بل يمكننا ان نطلق عليه أستاذ فى التفرقة

 موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك يارب وتدينا اكتر علشان نتعلم من حضرتك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا هي الست دلدول للراجل و مالهاش راي و لا عقل*

*سلام*​


----------



## losivertheprince (26 سبتمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *لا هي الست دلدول للراجل و مالهاش راي و لا عقل*
> 
> *سلام*​



*سلام المسيح

مين بس الى قال الكلام ده يا استاذة .........
الموضوع عن ان الزوجة والزوج - المرأة والرجل وحدتين متكاملتين ........... وليست دلدول له وليست تابع وليست ناقصة لاعقل ولادين ولا دراع .......
محدش يقدر يقول غير كده المرأة لها عقلها والرجل له عقله وباجتماعهم مع بعض بوجود الله يؤدى لشئ جيد ولكن بالتفكيك تحدث المشاكل .........
تمام يا باشا
*​


----------



## amselim (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*



ولكنه يعمل بالمبدأ النابليونى :
"فرق تسد"
وهو يفرق جيداً بل يمكننا ان نطلق عليه أستاذ فى التفرقة

أنقر للتوسيع...

اشكر مشاركتك الفعالة و الاضافات القيمة
و صدقت فى تطبيق ما فعلة الشيطان على هذا المبدأ النابليونى
لك منى كل التقدير و الاحترام 
و ليتنا جميعا نشارك فى كافة المواضيع بهذة الايجابية
الرب يباركك*


----------

